# 4.0T FSI Alert: Audi's Next-Gen Wunder Engine Revealed in Bentley Press Release



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There've been any number of rumors about the engine that will power Audi's upcoming S and RS variants. We've read everything from V10 biturbo to high-rev V8 in the mags but at the end of the day we're keeping our money on the biturbo 4.0T FSI to motivate the S6, S7, S8 (likely more as 4.2 is phased out) and likely RS variants of each will be a biturbo 4.0T. An extremely senior source in Germany mentioned 4.0T to us a while back and we've been perking our ears at its mention ever since. Of course, mention has always been over a cocktail or between bites of this or that. It's never been official... until now. 

Bentley has released photos and details this week of its new Continental GT coupe. Near as we can tell the Bentley coupe will stay (for now) on its steel D chassis with a significant (think B6 to B7 evolution) product improvement. With the A8L's W12 bumping from 6.0 to 6.3 liters displacement and adding FSI we were already curious how an updated biturbo version would work under the bonnet of the cars from Crewe though we were pleasantly surprised to also find confirmation of the 4.0T under the press release's engine detail report.

Below we've posted portions of the Bentley press release. In bold you'll find the limited info on the 4.0T, confirmed for the Continental GT for late 2011. 












> Crewe, England - For Crewe’s design and engineering teams, the new Continental GT coupe is an opportunity to set a bold and exciting direction for one of Bentley’s most revered names – the Continental. The seminal and highly successful Continental GT introduced in 2003 represented the first step in Bentley’s renaissance and defined a whole new market segment. It was a luxury GT offering excellent usability that remained true to the Bentley grand touring spirit.
> 
> A beautifully sculptured new body gives the GT coupe an even crisper, more defined appearance. The contemporary interior offers new levels of cabin design, comfort and hand-crafted luxury. The seats, for example, provide even greater support and rear leg-room; a sweeping dashboard even more style and modernity. The new touchscreen infotainment system features state-of-the-art navigation, Google Maps and entertainment while the latest Balanced Mode Radiator speaker technology and Dirac Dimensions™ digital sound processing deliver enhanced audio quality.
> 
> ...


----------

